

Punchd is shutting down - icco
http://getpunchd.com/shutdown

======
cicloid
... and; What was Punchd? For those of us not familiar with their work.

~~~
slykat
Punch'd was a loyalty mobile app. It was basically the digital equivalent of
the punch cards you get at sandwich shops. They have been shut down like
almost every other startup acquired by Geocommerce at Google.

I really hope Bufferbox doesn't follow their path.

